# soft crate and kennel jacket



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has a soft crate and if they have a kennel jacket that they can use in conjunction with it. I was planning on getting a soft crate for house use, but where I go hunting the dog must remain outside. Therefore I wanted to have the ability to put a cover over it for the winter time. Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. 4 weeks till mine/my puppies birthday. Big things coming and pics to come ;D


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Would these 2 work together? The kennel jacket would be the XL.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-iCrat...2437&sr=1-3&keywords=wire+crates+for+dogs+40"

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accessories-Heritage-Collection-Kennel/dp/B002LARDA2


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would look into the hard plastic crates for travel and hunting. Here is a link to one of the best made ones.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/ruff-tough-kennels-dog-crate1.html

When you scroll down the page, you will see the cover that fits it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/small-safe-travel-crates-for-vizslas.html

A soft kennel works for dog shows and very laid back dogs. Chloe, our small female, tore through the door first day ruining the zipper.

I am very pleased with our rough tuff kennels.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I've Seen The Ruff Tough Kennels. I Was Hoping To Get Something Large Enough For Them To Relax With Ample Space. I Know You Should Get Kennels Large Enough For Them To Fit In But Not Stand Up. On The Contrary For House Use (Since That Will Be The Majority Use) I Want It To Be Able To Stand Up In The Kennel If It Wants To. With All That Being Said I Know I Should Only Get A Large Or Even Intermediate, But Could I Get Away With The XL? 

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP EVERYONE.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know about others, but I hate dragging crates in and out of the house. I have extra large crates that are just for home. My travel ones aren't as big.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a large plastic kennel for Wilson to use inside the house. We also have a medium size soft kennel for travel. We have an intermediate size ruff tough kennel on order (they took a LONG time to ship and so it's been over a month but we are still waiting) and we will use that for travel int he future because W isn't calm enough for the soft kennel. He will literally roll it across a room or the yard if we put him in the kennel. He isn't crated at home much and never voluntarily goes to hang out in his kennel (he doesn't love it like other dogs do, though he doesn't resist when we tell him its time to be crated), so I don't feel the need to have a GIANT size one for him to hang out in. He's only there when we have contractors or company with small children OR when he's wound up and needs a good long nap.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I Guess You Can Call Me A Bargain Hunter. 8) I Wound Up Ordering Me A Large Ruff Tough Kennel Size Large At $185 & My Garmin Delta Recently At $125. Can't Wait To Get The Goods In The Mail. All I Need Now Is Copper To Be Born At The End Of The Month, Then 8 More Weeks ;D


----------

